# Moderators Wanted for non-martial art site...



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm placing this here on purpose.

I'm looking for a few interested and level headed people, who would like to try kicking a slow non-martial art site up to speed.

Forum in question is my Rustaz one.

I'm looking for knowledgeable people interested in sci-fi/fantasy/gaming/comics/photography/pro-wrestling/paintball/computer related things.

You must be able to post at least a few times a week, and maintain a 50+ post per week average (easily done).

You must be 18+.

If you'd like more information, you would like to take a crack at a challenge, reply here, PM me here, or PM me (Silent Bob) over there.

Thanks.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 3, 2006)

I like that site, and would really enjoy helping out with it.

I'm really into the sci-fi/fantasy and gaming, both pen and paper and console.  I've given up on trying to keep my computer up to speed for it though.

Jeff


----------



## arnisador (Oct 3, 2006)

It's a fun site--I encourage people to check it out!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 3, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> I like that site, and would really enjoy helping out with it.
> 
> I'm really into the sci-fi/fantasy and gaming, both pen and paper and console.  I've given up on trying to keep my computer up to speed for it though.
> 
> Jeff


All set   Thank you


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 4, 2006)

arnisador said:


> It's a fun site--I encourage people to check it out!



It is a fun site. I usually check in daily, and would gladly help over there if I were more qualified. I just don't know my sci-fi facts, so I'm one of dem dare whatcha call lurkers. lol


----------



## arnisador (Oct 4, 2006)

Throw out the occasional "Live Long and Prosper" and you'll be fine!


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 4, 2006)

Man, I treid, I post stuff that I think should be interesting or spark some conversation but no one cares...


​
If it isnt trek, BSG or Con notices, (or naked people) it goes unnoticed.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 4, 2006)

OOPS double post


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 4, 2006)

arnisador said:


> Throw out the occasional "Live Long and Prosper" and you'll be fine!



LOL! Ok...how's this..."Long Prosper and Live!"...aw crap.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 4, 2006)

One of my hopes is, to reinvent the site a bit, and I'm open to taking it in a different direction. It's 18+ only, which allows a little more leeway.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 4, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:


> One of my hopes is, to reinvent the site a bit, and I'm open to taking it in a different direction. It's 18+ only, which allows a little more leeway.


 
I'd give it another go-around... I'd really like to see the site flourish, as opposed to flounder, which is what it seems to be doing now.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 5, 2006)

FYI, I was a Moderator there long before I became one on Martial Talk. It was a great experience and a great forum. Unfortunately I could only handle one Moderator spot and had to leave, but I highly recommend the site for those who wish to gain some experience.


----------

